# Vape clothing



## Renoster (7/11/16)

Where is the best place to order vape clothing from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/16)

Have moved this to "who has stock" for you @Renoster
So vendors can also respond directly here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (8/11/16)

Check out Custom Candies, @Rude Rudi does some really cool stuff!

EDIT - And you can buy some other Christmas-related stuff, to help justify the spend!


----------

